# Your personal Marriott Vacation Ownership Advisor



## Dave M (Jun 14, 2005)

*I have copied and edited posts from the old BBS*:

----------------------------------------------

* damon*  06-04-2005

When we went through the GV presentation last week, the sales rep mentioned that they now assign a “Vacation Ownership Advisor” when you purchase through them. This seemed to be a new benefit. 

Does anyone have any experience with the advisor? 

Is it worthwhile? 

I assume such advisors are not assigned in a resale situation. Correct?

-----------------------------------------------

*camachinist*  06-04-05 

Any Marriott owner, whether a long-time owner or a resale purchaser, can request one 

If you're new to timesharing and the Marriott system, one can be helpful in making travel arrangements for you, as you may be using the timeshare and hotel systems interchangeably. 

After a number of months of experience (and joining TUG), I've found we have little use for a VOA, but that in no way lessens their value. 

If you prefer to use a travel agent for the majority of your vacation/business travel, a VOA will be a perfect fit. 

Pat

----------------------------------------------

*pwrshift*  06-04-05 

Apparently I have one but I've never ever heard from him/her. Every time I call Marriott with a question, they tell me I have a vacation rep and are totally surprised that nobody has ever called to at least introduce me. It's not that I need anyone at this stage, but it makes me feel a little left out.  

Brian

----------------------------------------------

* pvangordon*  06-04-05

My VOA is great and I'm glad he's available to me. Right after I first purchased, I received both an email and a phone call giving his name and contact info. I called him about 6 months ago to ask a long list of questions and he was very helpful. 

Now I'm gearing up for my first reservation and potential trade. I was gratified to see he was still around (in fact, he's worked for Marriott for about 10 yrs), since I know longevity is one of the complaints people have about VOAs. He answered all my questions and even offered to set a reminder to himself to follow up on my booking, so he could make sure I got what I wanted. He also helped me with an MRP issue and said he'll be able to take care of everything but the airline booking if I need assistance. 

Too bad not everyone's experience has been the same. This is the kind of thing that makes a high-quality name really stand out.

-----------------------------------------------------

* camachinist*  06-04-05

As with the above poster, our experience, as a new buyer, with the VOA was exemplary. She helped us a lot, even prior to closing. In fact, shortly after I sent a complimentary letter to her supervisor, she disappeared, as we now know is pretty common. 

But, by that time, we had discovered TUG, I had digested the gist of what I needed to know to manage our intervals, so I didn't miss her services. Most of the hotel end of things is covered over on FlyerTalk. 

Just wanted to clarify, since we did have a good, albeit short, experience with the VOA program. 

Pat


----------

